# Where to sell my leopard geckos



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

I might become a breeder. If i do where would be the best place to sell my leopard geckos at reasonable prices. Also how do i set the prices for the leos i will sell :2thumb:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You can sell where ever you want really. I mean online, this forum for example has a classifieds section, or you could sell on our facebook page.

You could sell on preloved, gumtree etc.

You could sell at reptile shows (although not many available in the UK any more I'm afraid). Doncaster being the only remaining reptile show I believe.

You could sell to reptile or pet shops, but prices will be severely dropped as they'll only want to buy in at trade prices for obvious reasions.

Price wise, it depends on the morph and what's going at the time. You could price them at what you want to sell them as, depends on whether people would want to buy them at those prices etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the help


----------

